# blackfin tuna



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

when is the best time tocatch blackfin tuna at the 131 hole and nipple and how to catch them.and what time of day do i catch them. do i night fish for them?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

late march through may and then you get another good run from august through early november. You can catch them all year in those areas but these are what i would consider prime time and the most reliable to get them. I like small ballyhoo and skirted baits but always have a cedar plug or 2 in your spread.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

They are likely to pop up anytime out there. We see them most trips under birds. They can be very very boat shy and will submerge as you get anywhere near them. They tend to be feeding on very small bait and therefore very small Islanders or jets work well. If we are in the mood to try and catch some we replace the marlin lures with small spoons and the like put way way way back.

This is all assuming you are trolling. I know that some people have had good luck chunking for them, but I have never tried this.

MScontender


----------



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

i will do any kind of fishing for them. what type of fishing works the best for them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Start a chunk line and be patient. If they are there, they will more than likely come to you.


----------



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

what is a chuck line


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Chunking is a more controlled form of chumming that is most popular for tuna fishing. It involves using chunks of pogies, mackeral, small tunas, etc. and just throwing small amounts of chunks out at different intervals to bring the fish to you without just feeding them. If you do a search on the forum you will find many threads that go in great detail of how to successfully chunk for tuna.


----------



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

do i need blue water and are they there now


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught plenty of them in dirty water. They are out there now, the times I had stated above are the times I've caught the most of them but I think I've caught them there almost every month of the year.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

since spring runis over this year.. mid Sept. til thanksgiving on the 29 fathom edge.. they like live pinfish...


----------



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

how many feet is 29 fathoms


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Fathom = 6 feet

29 Fathoms = 174 feet

I believe it came from wooden ships when they would throw a line with lead tied to it overboard to determine the depth of water. Knots would be tied every 6 feet so it would be relatively easy to count.

Same principal for speed. To determine speed on a ship a small log would be tossed over with a line attached. As the log floated back the line would pay out. Knots were tied in the line at specific intervals. After a specific time period the knots would be counted. So the ship was doing 7 knots if 7 of those tied knots passed through the handin that time period.

Hence the term "log" for journals in the Navy. They would note the speed of the floating log at specific intervals in a journalto help with the old fashioned "DR" or "dead reckoning" navigation. They would estimate (surprisingly well) their position on a chart simply based on time, speed and direction.

And hence the term "I reckon..." as it means "I guess..."

Those old wooden boat,tall ship sailors were TRUE seamen!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for all the info


----------

